# Mac OS X Advances as Microsoft's Windows Drops



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Record Setting and Faster

Usage of Mac OS X was record-setting with a two-month increase during November and December. Those months' combined gain of 1.4 percentage points was larger than Net Applications' previous record, a 0.9 percentage point increase between September and October 2006, and nearly double the 0.73 percentage point increase between November and December 2007.

Just as Apple had a record-setting two months, Microsoft also had a record with the largest decrease in Windows usage in four years -- as long as Net Application has been tracking operating systems. The decrease was also the second consecutive monthly loss for Microsoft. Windows ended the year down 3.1 percentage points, a 3.4 percent drop in its share from the same time in 2007."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20090102/tc_nf/63828


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

We can't ignore this:



> Vacation Factors
> 
> Net Applications added a bit of a disclaimer to its most recent findings, saying results may be a bit skewed as many people are home for the holidays and using iPhones and Macs at home rather than systems at work.
> 
> "The December holiday season strongly favored residential over business usage," according to the Net Applications Web site. "This in turn increases the relative usage share of Mac, Firefox, Safari and other products that have relatively high residential usage."


Still, some people appear to be getting tired of the "overhead" of running Windows or simply like the OS X environment better.

We'll see what happens this year. 

Peace...


----------



## KNOW_FEAR_666 (Jan 6, 2009)

and i think it's because of Vista ... windows XP is still better, the amount of games that i cant play because Vista says : playing this game in compatability mode is imposible. and when it isnt in compatability mode it wont run either.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Why would people switch to Mac OS X if they don't like Vista? I presume they would be running XP and just stick with that.

Peace...


----------

